# What's your favorite Pokemon and why?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been created yet. I'll bet you can't guess mine!

Here's a hint: The reason my favorite Pokemon is my favorite Pokemon is it's cute and plushy and purple and it's a FREAKING BALLOON GHOST! How freaking awesome is that?


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine is Dragonite by far.  Dragonite is uber amazing.  GO DRAGONITE!!!

It is my favorite because Dragon is my favorite type and the 1st gen is my favorite gen.  It is also just a really cool Pokemon.


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 10, 2008)

Guess.
I bet you'll never be able to.

XD


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

My guess would be Drifloon because Drifloon is everyone's favorite Pokemon, of course. I know that Roxxor was kidding about the Dragonite thing because EVERYONE LOVES DRIFLOON AND IT IS EVERYONE'S FAVORITE POKEMON. No other can compare.

But seriously, what do you like about it Rayquaza?


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 10, 2008)

Pikachu, and not because the little guy is somewhere on every piece of Pokemerchandise and the hero of the TV show happens to own one...he is just so cute, and will serve you well if you give him a chance.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 10, 2008)

Houndoom would have to be my absolute favorite for the reason of they're just wonderous, and sort of have an intimidating appearance <333333


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 10, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> My guess would be Drifloon because Drifloon is everyone's favorite Pokemon, of course. I know that Roxxor was kidding about the Dragonite thing because EVERYONE LOVES DRIFLOON AND IT IS EVERYONE'S FAVORITE POKEMON. No other can compare.
> 
> But seriously, what do you like about it Rayquaza?



Drifloon is cool too. XD
But I like Rayquaza better. Especially shiny Rayquaza.

I mean seriously. Rayquaza is a giant dragon, and Drifloon is a balloon. Rayquaza could pop Drifloon!


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

Rayquaza is my favorite legendary, but Dragonite is still my favorite Pokemon.

"Dragonite, use Dragon Claw on Drifloon!"

POP!!!

(the end for Drifloon.)   >:)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Purugly.
It's a cat, it's strong, and I once had one on my team.


----------



## Anything (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite pokemon is Blaziken because it knows my favorite attack: Blaze Kick, and it is two of my favorite types.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Tyranitar (surprise!)

Tyranitar is my favorite for a...strange reason. My friend had just gotten me interested in Pokémon again, and I started my Pokémon Gold game again. I drew up what my team would be, and one of the Pokémon on the team was Tyranitar. Meanwhile, I'd been reading up on Pseudo-Legendaries, etc.

Then, my friend convinced me to sign up for TCoD. I eventually did, took the TCoD personality test...and got Tyranitar. So, while I was still getting re-interested in Pokémon (I mainly collected cards before; I have over 400), Tyranitar became a very interesting Pokémon for me. So, it became my favorite.

Absol is awesome also, though.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Lugia

It's just awesome like that :3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 11, 2008)

Palkia.

I originally started liking it because it had the power over space, (Which of course is cool), now I like It's appearance too and think it looks, dare I say, cute. (And cool! Palkias cool too!)


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm? You popped Drifloon?

Oops! You forgot about Aftermath. And Destiny Bond. >:)

*Drifloon uses Destiny Bond, then Explosion* PWND!


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Rayquaza <3

Because... it's a giant flying serpent thing. a Dragon-type giant flying serpent thing O: Shiny Rayquaza r even awzumer <33


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

*Lugia pops Drifloon with an Aeroblast and gives it no time to use Destiny Bond* >8D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 11, 2008)

You'll never guess! 

... It's Linoone. Because:
1. It's freakishly fun to draw
2. It's an awesome badger thing
3. It can run SUPER FAST
4. PICK UP. Do I need to say more?
5. It's cute. And awesome.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 11, 2008)

Houndoom! Houndoom! HOUNDOOM! 

#1- Cutie! Don't ask why, you already know.
#2- My 2 fav types! Dark _and_ Fire!
#3- It's a dog demon like thing!
#4- It's strong
#5: It's kool. Any more questions? Thought not. You can ask more if you want, Ash. _*No thanks.*_

This was tough between Quilava and Houndoom, but Houndoom pulled through by being Dark/Fire. And Houndoom can burn Drifloon to ashes (no pun intended!), or rip it to shreds with it's teeth/horns/claws. Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Zulo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm... Let me think... (checks avatar and sig) Probably Gallade!

I like gallade because it is one of my favorite things to recolor, with 4 different colors. Also, I always thought Ralts was cool, so I trained a lot of them in Pearl and eventually I got a shiny Gallade!


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is still Espeon, because Espeon is just really awesome and pretty. ^^
She's strong and cute. <3


----------



## Flora (Jul 12, 2008)

Pachirisu, cause it's hyper and adorable.

*Krissa, you have to underline under my text. ^^*


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 12, 2008)

Right now, it's Magikarp. Just because of the epic-ness of this thread: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/index.php?Threads


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 12, 2008)

Plusle totally owns every other Pokemon. None can even dream of achieving such cuteness as it.

...Ah, I think back to those fantastical days in my youth when every time one of my friends mentioned Plusle, I would squeal and hug them. Ah, good(?) times... I made up a whole region based on Plusle and Minun. No joke. The starters were elemental Plusles and Minuns (Pikisp, Miqua...) and the main legendaries were a Plusle and Minun that floated and had wizard hats. No joke. It was awesome.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 12, 2008)

I also really like Snover. It's type combination is really cool (lol I made a pun), and it's so cute!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

Victreebel.

1) It's cool looking.
2) I love using it as a status-inducer for catching Pokemon in Diamond.
3) It's cool looking.
4) It has nice attack stats
5) It's cool looking.

Did I mention that it's cool looking?


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 12, 2008)

The Combee evolution line (meaning both Combee and Vespiquen). No idea why I like them so much, I just do. 

Although, in my head, I still refer to Combee as Mitsuhoney. Just because the Japanese name rolls off the tongue like cotton candy or something, and Combee is the most awful pun/portmanteau ever invented. :|


----------



## iLike2EatPiez (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmmmm. Let's see... Espeon, Arcanine, Quilava, Eevee, Giratina, Floatzel, Mightyena, etc, etc, etc! Yep. I have too many favorites. Generally I like dog and weasel Pokemon. And some others like Giratina, who for some reason stand out. Ghost-Dragons for the win!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh god. So _many._

I think my all-time favourite is Lapras, but others include Seviper, Absol, Misdreavus, Dragonair, Haunter, Sneasel, Arcanine, Houndoom, Vaporeon, Banette, Dusknoir, Duskull, Murkrow, Larvitar line, Ponyta line, Slowking, Onix (but I don't think I've ever had one), Turtwig, Totodile line, Ekans line, Torkoal, Squirtle line, Suicune, Slugma line, Magikarp, Pidgey line and the Cyndaquil line.

Oh, and Bayleef.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is Ludicolo now, because I picked one pokemon from random and that's what I got. 

And thus, Ludicolo became my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 12, 2008)

Either meowth or aipom. =3 They're cute.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 12, 2008)

Mmm, I love Latias the most because my girlfriend caught it for me, and I became convinced that they were somehow related.

Besides, it's a girl, dragon, psychic, AND legendary! Put it all together and you've got one heck of a creature.


----------



## Connor O'Reilly (Jul 12, 2008)

I like Mew! He rocks!! He can learn any move!!! I like Mew!

I also think Shiny Umbreon is pretty cool, it's blue with yellow eyes, which PhaRaoH thinks rocks, but I jus think it looks cool! Full stop!

Shiny Mew rocks too!

I can't think what else I like, I mostly like the Shinies, because they rock!

Both Mew and Shiny Mew rock all night baby!

Absol looks neat too, especially Shiny!

And Shiny Mew and Mew se-e-e-e-e-e-e-eriously rock!

Oh, wait did you want me to tell you my favourite Pokemon? Oops... I can't remember...


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 13, 2008)

Glalie.  Reasons:

1. They're adorable!  Look at it!

2. They're ice type.  It's an awesome type.
3. They're strong.  My Glalie in Sapphire is killer!
4. The shiny type looks like a devil!  And who doesn't like devils?
5. They're kewl.

I also like Cyndaquil, Tyranitar, and Ambipom.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 13, 2008)

Weezing.

Because he is also sort of a purple balloon filled with poisonous gas that was created in an evil laboratory with a mad scientist and then exploded and killed everyone in the lab except Weezing because Weezing is super awesome and has a skull and crossbones on his chest if that is his chest and he even has two heads I mean how awesome is that how many other Pokemon have two heads except Doduo he sucks dont think about Doduo because Weezing is even better than Doduo because if Doduo attacked Weezing Weezing would be like no way and Doduo would be like oh noez and then Doduo would explode out of the sheer awesomeness of Weezing because Weezing is purple while Doduo is brown or tannish color and if I don't know exactly what color a Pokemon is it automatically sucks so it is a good thing I no Weezing is purple so that means it is great and super special awesome plus it has gas coming out of its body and how many other Pokemon have gas coming out of its body except Koffing and Koffing is just a proto-Weezing which meens that Koffing is pretty cool it is just that Weezing is even better and Weezing is even on James's team for like Kanto, Johto, and the Orange Islands until James had to go and be stupid and release Weezing god James is such an idiot doesn't he know how awesome and spectacular and special and awesome Weezing is the answer is no because if he did no that then he would not have given Weezing away. And that is why I like Weezing.

Need I say more?


----------



## Maron (Jul 13, 2008)

Uhm, I guess right now it´s Mismagius, but otherwise I like all eeveelutions, Haunter and Flygon.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 13, 2008)

Any fire or dark type, I suppose. I like fire types a lot, though there are so few of them. -_-
I like Houndoom, simply bcz it's both fire and dark. =3


----------



## Pikaboo (Jul 13, 2008)

Absol and Quilava for reasons I do not quite know :V

Then there's Umbreon because awesome color scheme and it's a fox :D


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 13, 2008)

And its really cool shiny form. =3


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 13, 2008)

it's cool looking, and fire type and it's a chicken >:o
plus it's really underloved compared to it's prevo and evo
may evolved hers, what a prat


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 13, 2008)

Ambipom because:

It's a monkey
Purple was my favorite color when I was four
It has four hands
It's face is really demonic creepy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 13, 2008)

Mostly thanks to how funny Misty's was.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 25, 2019)

Pikachu :)

He's cute and amazingly strong in the anime and I relate to him :)


----------



## JHG (Oct 25, 2021)

Vulpix. I dunno; I just like fire in the belly? And also it's super duper cute!


----------

